# Gnome ultima versione

## tornadomig

Ciao a tutti,

per favore, dove trovo l'ultimo gnome-systemd da emergere?

Scusate l'ignoranza.

Grazie!

----------

## ilnanny

```
equery y gnome-base/gnome

Keywords for gnome-base/gnome:

       |                           a     |         |  

       |                           m     |         |  

       |                           d   x |         |  

       |                           6   8 |         |  

       |                           4   6 |   u     |  

       | a a   a     p           s |   | |   n     |  

       | l m   r i   p   h m s   p f m f | e u s   | r

       | p d a m a p c x p 6 3   a b i b | a s l   | e

       | h 6 r 6 6 p 6 8 p 8 9 s r s p s | p e o   | p

       | a 4 m 4 4 c 4 6 a k 0 h c d s d | i d t   | o

-------+---------------------------------+---------+-------

3.20.0 | o + ~ o ~ ~ ~ + o o o o o o o o | 6 o 2.0 | gentoo

3.24.2 | o + o o o ~ ~ + o o o o o o o o | 6 o     | gentoo

3.30.2 | o ~ o o o ~ ~ ~ o o o o o o o o | 6 o     | gentoo

```

la versione 3.30.2 equivale all'ultima versione stabile che trovi sula pagina del progetto originale 

https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.30/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se intendi la version 3.32 non e' ancora in portage ma solo sull'overlay gnome-next ma ti sconsiglio di installarlo visto che non sara' testato a fondo.

----------

## tornadomig

Grazie dell'interessamento, boys.

Ero indeciso se gnome o plasma. Su Ubuntu sembra carino, visto dall'estetica, il 3.32 gnome. Mi fermo qui allora.

Buona domenica.

----------

## bandreabis

plasma fan boy!

Ma gnome mi affascina

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> plasma fan boy!
> 
> Ma gnome mi affascina

 

Non riesco a farmi piacere la CSD (Client-Side Decorations) anche a tanti piace.

----------

## bandreabis

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   plasma fan boy!
> 
> Ma gnome mi affascina 
> 
> Non riesco a farmi piacere la CSD (Client-Side Decorations) anche a tanti piace.

 

Cos'è? Tipo MacOS?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Cos'è? Tipo MacOS?

 

Ci sono i due tipo il CSD (Client-Side Decorations usato tipicamente con gtk3) a i SSD (Server-Side Decoration usati con qt/kde).

Praticamente nel primo tipo viene eliminata la menubar e le funzionalita' vengono messe nella headerbar con dei pulsanti, che sencodo me per i device come smartphone possono avere il loro perche' ma per il resto non mi convincono.

----------

## bandreabis

direi che non mi piace la CSD, sono troppo vecchio   :Laughing: 

----------

## tornadomig

Alla fine ho "plasmato" tutto.   :Laughing: 

----------

